# Anyone know Italian?



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2007)

I need to learn a bit before this weekend.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 30, 2007)

New chick in town?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 30, 2007)

Perchè dovete imparare italiano?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

Do a search on Google Video and YouTube for "learn Italian".  You're bound to find something.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 30, 2007)

Il mio padre era italiano, calabrese essere esatto.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

Babelfish or Google Translator?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 30, 2007)

Lasagna, Ravioli, Spaghetti, Linguine, Fettuccine, prostituta


----------



## Yanick (Jan 30, 2007)

Vafanculo!

Va fa napola!

Cosa bella viniqa da ma un bacho!

Toi ochi sono bella.

I have a bunch of Italian friends and have learned a few choice phrases from them  The most important: Manja!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 30, 2007)

dg806 said:


> I need to learn a bit before this weekend.



DG's tryin' to get laid.  DG's tryin' to get laid.  

Your best bet is to just keep your damn mouth shut.  No matter what language you're speaking, you sound like a fool.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 30, 2007)

Go to a local bookstore or Staples and get an interactive Book and CD Rom that will teach you the basics and technical stuff.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 30, 2007)

Where's the fuckin' gobblegoo?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFYN8loUboA


----------



## goob (Jan 30, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Lasagna, Ravioli, Spaghetti, Linguine, Fettuccine, *prostituta*



Ah, the essentials.....


----------



## Decker (Jan 30, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Where's the fuckin' gobblegoo?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFYN8loUboA


 Mad TV used to be incredible.  Now it's unwatchable.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 30, 2007)

Just grease your hair and wear a suit. Dont say anything.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 30, 2007)

Just throw a ball of dough in the air like your trying to make a pizza, and refer to yourself as mario.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 30, 2007)

These suggestions are pretty funny.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> DG's tryin' to get laid.  DG's tryin' to get laid.
> 
> Your best bet is to just keep your damn mouth shut.  No matter what language you're speaking, you sound like a fool.



Now what in the world would make you come to that conclusion? 







































She's 5'5 and a hottie!  We're going out Saturday night and a party sunday for the Superbowl!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

Those olive-skinned woman can be gorgeous.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> _*Babelfish*_ or Google Translator?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2007)

Yanick said:


> Vafanculo!
> 
> Va fa napola!
> 
> ...



Spill it..........................wtf do they mean?


----------



## Yanick (Jan 30, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Spill it..........................wtf do they mean?



The first two are curses and insults. The one with "occi" is your eyes are beautiful and the other one is something along the lines of "pretty lady, come here and kiss me"

i spelled it phonetically, don't know the correct spelling but they all sound about how i spelled them.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 30, 2007)

Non so che che l'italiano sia. Uso appena i programmi di traduzione. Poi affiggerlo in questo filo e fingere so che che l'im parlando circa. Ma so che alcune persone vanno tradurre questo e la risata in modo che impressionante! abbiamo preso il noobs!!


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAkZFAXZaxQ


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 31, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Now what in the world would make you come to that conclusion?
> 
> She's 5'5 and a hottie!  We're going out Saturday night and a party sunday for the Superbowl!



 You crack me up!  Sending good vibes your way


----------



## ZECH (Jan 31, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> You crack me up!  Sending good vibes your way


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2007)

Quick, dg, talk Italian to her!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 31, 2007)

Now datsa spicy meataball!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, and call her a dago wop, that's a term of endearment.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Dero (Jan 31, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Oh, and call her a dago wop, that's a term of endearment.



He,he... Anything suggested by Dale should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 31, 2007)

Use words like "badda-bing" "youse" or phrases like "not fah nuhtin" "but I gotta tellya". Maybe watch a few episodes of the Sapranos. Dye a wing job in your hair even ... play some Dean Martin or some Old Blue Eyes. Ohhh yeah and rent a cadilac. Okay so now we tie it all together ...

dg shows up in his rented cadi with his wing job prominantly displayed and "I did it my way" screaming from the cd player. He walks up to her with his  best Andrew Dice clay moves ... and asks her "Siete felici di vedere che me o sono esso solo freddo dentro qui?"


----------



## Dero (Jan 31, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Use words like "badda-bing" "youse" or phrases like "not fah nuhtin" "but I gotta tellya"




 It all sounds american to me... From Jersey specifically.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 31, 2007)

Dero said:


> It all sounds american to me... From Jersey specifically.


That's really intuitive that you caught all that Dero ...  ... maybe Italian American from Jersey even  .  Good call ... thanks for the help there


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 31, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> That's really intuitive that you caught all that Dero ...  ... maybe Italian American from Jersey even  .  Good call ... thanks for the help there



You can't blame him, he's from Canadia.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 31, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> You can't blame him, he's from Canadia.


OOOOHhhhh my bad ...


----------



## Vieope (Jan 31, 2007)

_Watch movies about italian mobs. _


----------



## Dero (Jan 31, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> You can't blame him, he's from Canadia.



With my new avatar, I would had thought that everybody would know that...
Guess not.

So dg, a hot  date this weekend,she even likes footall, enjoy!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 1, 2007)

Dero said:


> she even likes footall, enjoy!!!



Not really.  He lied and told her they were going to the ballet.  She's gonna kick his ass when she finds out the truth.  That's why he's trying to lean Italian so quickly, so he can appologize in a way she'll understand.


----------



## Dero (Feb 1, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> Not really.  He lied and told her they were going to the ballet.  She's gonna kick his ass when she finds out the truth.  That's why he's trying to lean Italian so quickly, so he can appologize in a way she'll understand.



 I would not like to be in his shoes when she finds out,he will then have to deal with" *DA FAMILLY *"after she trashes him around...
Was nice to know you DG.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 1, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> Not really.  He lied and told her they were going to the ballet.  She's gonna kick his ass when she finds out the truth.  That's why he's trying to lean Italian so quickly, so he can appologize in a way she'll understand.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 1, 2007)

DG's gonna get whacked.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 2, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> DG's gonna get whacked.



Clipped ... he's gonna get clipped.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 2, 2007)

Italian was my first langauge growing up. Then my brother and sister taught me English as they learned it in school. I lost some of my speaking, but I still understand everything. A couple months in Italy and I would be back to 100%.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 2, 2007)

I got an Italian sausage for you DG.


----------



## toddy (Apr 8, 2008)

*Learn Italian*

Hi

I've found a site that sounds perfect for you.  It's a site where you can choose a tutor and have a live conversation at anytime.  You can find someone who will be able to teach you the words and phrases you need.  I hope it is useful.






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 8, 2008)

toddy said:


> Hi
> 
> I've found a site that sounds perfect for you. It's a site where you can choose a tutor and have a live conversation at anytime. You can find someone who will be able to teach you the words and phrases you need. I hope it is useful.


*NO SPAM!!*


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2008)

toddy said:


> Hi
> 
> I've found a site that sounds perfect for you.  It's a site where you can choose a tutor and have a live conversation at anytime.  You can find someone who will be able to teach you the words and phrases you need.  I hope it is useful.



It's only a year late, but better late than never, right?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> It's only a year late, but better late than never, right?



It's never too late to learn to speak turtle.  No woman can resist the phrase "I like turtles!".  Look at the affect it had on that woman reporter!  You know he got some after the camera went off.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 8, 2008)

toddy said:


> Hi
> 
> I've found a site that sounds perfect for you. It's a site where you can choose a tutor and have a live conversation at anytime. You can find someone who will be able to teach you the words and phrases you need. I hope it is useful.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 9, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 9, 2008)

dg806 said:


> I need to learn a bit before this weekend.



Asking for language instruction/vocab on a web forum is a dangerous idea.



Go to the web.  You can learn the basic greetings - only about 5-8 word/phrases.

The human brain can only learn about this much in one day.

I presume you have a visitor to da fambly.



Good luck. 


Ciao. Arrivaderci.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 9, 2008)

*01-30-2007, 04:55 Pm *


----------



## ZECH (Apr 10, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> *01-30-2007, 04:55 Pm *



Why waste your time


----------



## maniclion (Apr 10, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Why waste your time


sO what happened with your Italian girl did you ate least get to see bush?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 10, 2008)

and her armpits don't count!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 11, 2008)

Since this was origianlly posted, all parties have died and have been buried.....ecxcept DG, who is immortal.


----------



## goob (Apr 12, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Since this was origianlly posted, all parties have died and have been buried.....ecxcept DG, who is *immoral*.


 
Fixed.


----------

